# AE Lock symbol not coming up on the view finder on my canon 5d mark ii?



## Niz (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey, I just received my canon 5d mk ii and am trying to set it up to shoot live music gigs, i previously had a Nikon D90 and had it set so i could press the ae lock to get the correct exposure then just pressed the shutter half way down to focus, When i press the * button on the 5D it doesn't come up in the view finder?

Is there something in the camera functions menu i'm missing because at the moment the * button doesn't seem to be doing anything?

Thanks Ben


----------



## TCampbell (Oct 13, 2012)

On a 5D II it's not the '*' button you want to press... it's the "AF-ON" button. 

BTW, there's a whole section of the custom functions where you can customize this stuff.


----------

